# Meat your maker brand grinder



## njt124 (Jul 28, 2020)

As the title states does anyone have one?  Stumbled across the brand the other day watching the bearded butchers on YouTube.....wondered what the quality was like compared to cabelas or weston......really if anyone has any equipment from them would be interested to hear your satisfaction level, quality etc......cant seem to find much about them with other searches.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 28, 2020)

Never heard of that brand.  We have all Hobart stuff here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2020)

It really depends on how much meat you are going to grind at one time. If you have a KA mixer you can get a grinding attachment for that & it’s fine for small batches. If you are grinding a lot of meat then you will probably want to get a dedicated meat grinder & a good one is not that expensive. I have one from Cabela’s & it is a beast.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2020)

OK after watching the video link you provided I would not buy that grinder, it was straining to just grind those small pieces of meat. I didn’t look at the price but a few dollars more & you can get one that will last for years.
Al


----------



## njt124 (Jul 29, 2020)

Is this the link you watched?


----------



## njt124 (Jul 29, 2020)

it seems to do alright.....was looking for something in that range that I can also attach the mixer to......what would you recommend instead?  LEM, not sure if cabelas has the mixer option to attach?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2020)

No that was not the link I watched.
The small home model is what I looked at, these are commercial grinders & stuffers.
I’m good with them.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2020)

Personally I think you would be better off getting a dedicated grinder & a dedicated stuffer. I don’t like the combo option.
But that’s just me.
Al


----------



## njt124 (Jul 29, 2020)

Yep completely agree and already have the stuffer....just was looking at the grinder and mixing tub combo that can make and work together.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 29, 2020)

njt124 said:


> , not sure if cabelas has the mixer option to attach?


I think the carnivore series does .


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 31, 2020)

I have the LEM big bite 3/4hp and the 25# mixer and it works great. I wanted to say you couldn't slow it down but the first butchering time of a deer my daughter tried to run entire leg shanks through untrimmed.   I was about ready to administer a beating. I think I yelled something like "Are you so lazy you can't run a knife down it and split in in half?" and she wonders why she breaks everything she owns. 

The ones the Bearded Butchers are selling looks like pretty good equipment also. They show it connecting to the mixer.


----------

